# what time did you wake up today



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2015)

i woke up at 7 am!!! yay because i've woken up at like 6 am this entire past week, even though i have autumn vacation ;;;

but ye, when did u all wake up?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

at like 7 am cuz of school.


----------



## Zylia (Oct 31, 2015)

I just woke up at 2 am... XD


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 31, 2015)

like 10:30 but I always lie there for another hour


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 31, 2015)

Around 11 am


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 31, 2015)

Like 11 am bcus I'm lazy and sleeping is fun


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

today has felt like a really long day, like in a good way. I don't even remember going to school today, it felt like it was yesterday LMAO. weird.


----------



## kassie (Oct 31, 2015)

Uhhhhhm, 8:30-9AM. Can't really remember.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

11am.


----------



## Reese (Oct 31, 2015)

Noon-ish


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

I slept at 5 AM, and woke up at 7 because of text messages. Woke up at 10:30 AM later on.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at 2:00 PM yesterday.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Oct 31, 2015)

6am to study T_T


----------



## sej (Oct 31, 2015)

9am 
That's pretty good for me, I usally wake up much later xD


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2015)

Today I woke up at 00:58 hoping to a restock countdown or something but went back to sleep


----------



## Zandy (Oct 31, 2015)

Just woke up a little bit ago and at around 4:35AM @_@.  That's way too early to wake up on a Saturday morning to, haha.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

9.36AM


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 31, 2015)

Some time around 9am. Mum, why must you wake me up at that time when I don't go to sleep until 2am? ;-;


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 31, 2015)

Slept at 3am and woke up at 8am. Losing more and more sleep each day~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

４　ａｍ　ａｂｏｕｔ


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 31, 2015)

3:00 am. I can't go back to sleep, because now I have to get ready for work.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at 7:30, stayed awake for about half an hour, and then i went back to sleep untill like 11:40


----------



## cornimer (Oct 31, 2015)

7:45 AM.  That is the latest I have slept in in 4 years, no joke. XD


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 31, 2015)

6:20am because my stomach hurt. .____.
slept at 1am yesterday too.
im going back to sleep soon lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at 8:39 exactly I think. I'm quite the early bird almost.


----------



## Joy (Oct 31, 2015)

9:00am <--- I have homework to do >.<


----------



## Dorian (Oct 31, 2015)

4:35 a.m. BOO!


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

7:20 AM

School has messed up my sleeping schedule


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at 3 yesterday xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 31, 2015)

7:08 am


----------



## Megan. (Oct 31, 2015)

11am


----------



## Soigne (Oct 31, 2015)

8:00am. It took me an extra 45 minutes to get out of bed, though.


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

8am


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

10:30am but I went to sleep late because the woods opened RIGHT before I was going to go to bed so I had to stay up for a bit


----------



## tumut (Oct 31, 2015)

4am like always.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at like 11 AM, after doing 3 hours of Spanish homework last night v_v (I'm suspended so I just got all of my work from the past 3 weeks and stuff hnnnnnn)


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 31, 2015)

... 1pm OTL i am lazy


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 31, 2015)

8am I believe


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 31, 2015)

11:30 am


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at 11am due to my sister waking me up. lmao, I'm a lazy piece of crap. 
#NoRegrets


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at 8:05am. I really wanted to sleep in because it was the perfect temperature outside (chilly) for just laying in bed, but I had martial arts classes to get to.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 31, 2015)

5:10.

Had to be at my friend's house at 6:30 to leave for an anime convention.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

7 am, but that was because I had to get up since I was going to Comic Con/Gamex here in Stockholm c:


----------



## SockHead (Oct 31, 2015)

7:30 to drive my girl to work


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2015)

Like 8:25 AM rip


----------



## Mariah (Oct 31, 2015)

hariolari said:


> 5:10.
> 
> Had to be at my friend's house at 6:30 to leave for an anime convention.



Which convention?


----------



## chronic (Oct 31, 2015)

8:59 after descending from the 5th dimension


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 31, 2015)

12:30 pm because my day is filled with homework so why get up earlier and face it when I can be trash and sleep more


----------



## Llust (Oct 31, 2015)

woke up at like 10:20. would have slept until 12 or 1 pm but having more time to play games motivated me to get up earlier


----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2015)

About 5 a.m. but I laid in bed and just kinda daydreamed for a couple of hours before getting up.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 31, 2015)

My mum woke me up at 8AM ?.?


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 31, 2015)

11am.
That's early for me. I know, I know. It's sad.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Which convention?


Youmacon.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 31, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Youmacon.



Lucky. I really wanted to go. There's always next year, I guess.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 31, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Lucky. I really wanted to go. There's always next year, I guess.


I haven't been in, like, 6 years. It's a lot.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 31, 2015)

7:30am, I had to wake up for work - my shift starts at 9:30am. I don't mind taking the early shift though because it means I get to go home at lunch, plus the shop is always quieter in the mornings. But I've been waking up at like 11am recently during my half term so... It was a struggle.


----------



## riummi (Oct 31, 2015)

9am


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 31, 2015)

in australia i just woke up... it's 7:25am


----------



## zeoli (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at 9 am.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 31, 2015)

JOHN:CENApm


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 31, 2015)

I woke up at half twelve in the afternoon. Lol, I love holidays.


----------



## Azza (Oct 31, 2015)

School has actually scarred me for life. I can't sleep in past 9 o'clock. Tis a sad life.


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 31, 2015)

2pm


----------



## HHoney (Oct 31, 2015)

Way too early.  Tomorrow will be even earlier


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2015)

Woke up at about 8am then fell back asleep, my bed is just too comfy <3


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

10:30 am

because idk


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2015)

i woke up at 2:50 am. sat in my bed for like 30 minutes hating my life because i wasnt tired, then i fell asleep again and then i woke up at 8 am......,


----------



## matt (Nov 1, 2015)

Woke up at 6.30 am this morning


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

around 10 am, glad it was not 7 lol


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2015)

5:30 AM, basically 6:30 AM


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

11:13 AM. I woke up after a 6 hour sleep after sleeping at like 5 AM and I was really surprised I woke up this early without an alarm or anyone else waking me up or anything.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

8:25 AM I think. It's 8:43 now. I don't know why I wake up super early on weekends


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 1, 2015)

5:50AM. :///
And went to bed at 11:30PM too.
Why am I getting less sleep than during weekdays? XD
I think I just hate sleeping on weekends or something.
I always assume that I can take a nap during the day... But never do lol.
Or when I do try, I can never actually fall asleep.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 14, 2015)

8 am


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Around 1-ish. In the morning.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 14, 2015)

im convinced I'm nocturnal. 

I sleep at like 4-5am and wake up at about 12-1pm.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2015)

lol this thread
i woke up at like 6 but i didnt get out of bed until 8 or so because i didnt want to talk to my family


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 14, 2015)

5:00 a.m, only because I have an exam at 9 and I want to get some last-minute cramming in beforehand.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 14, 2015)

i woke up at 6.11 n the morning and went back to sleep 3 hours later and woke up at 1pm.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 14, 2015)

Didn't sleep tonight. I took a nap at noon though, slept from 12 PM-5:30 PM if anything.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 14, 2015)

5 am.
I've been on a opposite sleep schedule. (waking up at 11 pm and going to bed at 1-3 pm) But I'm finally on a normal one after a WEEK..


----------



## Munna (Dec 14, 2015)

Insomnia + day off = time wasted & didn't wake until 4pm... feels awful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pasta said:


> 5 am.
> I've been on a opposite sleep schedule. (waking up at 11 pm and going to bed at 1-3 pm) But I'm finally on a normal one after a WEEK..



You must teach me your secrets!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 14, 2015)

6:20
I REALLY Don't want to go to school...


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 14, 2015)

6:50 am as i do every morning sob. but my phone fell underneath my bed and my alarm kept playing but i couldn't find the phone and it was so hard for me


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 14, 2015)

Woke up at 10am cause it was my day off... usually I get up at 8am.


----------



## derezzed (Dec 14, 2015)

I woke up at 7AM today, like I do every day, regardless if it's the weekend or not.


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 14, 2015)

5:30

Bleh. I'm not a morning person but I have to be due to my job. Ah well.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 14, 2015)

I woke up at 5:40 for school.  Not a morning person at all but I only have this week left anyway.


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2015)

6am. I didn't sleep very long today.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 14, 2015)

6:20am. ;v; My mum usually wakes me up around 6:20-6:30 because I sleep through alarms. x_x I can't wait until the Christmas holidays when I can go to bed at 3am and wake up at midday!


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

7 am.
Hate mornings..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

About 6 a.m.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 14, 2015)

I used to wake up at 9 am every day when I still uad classes, then since the holiday break started I've been waking up at around 10:30-11:30am almost every day now. I remember those days of waking up at 2pm everyday/weekend


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

I tried getting up at 7, but my alarm wouldn't stop going off so I yanked my entire alarm from the wall. I was too lazy to plug it back in and set the time so I plugged in my iPod Touch into my speakers and used the alarm app. I somehow managed to sleep another 2 hours and 30 minutes. My body cared more about sleep than studying.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 14, 2015)

I woke up at 7:30am. 

I fell asleep at 4:30-5:00am, I was at optimal performance. All. Day.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

I think I officially woke up at like 9 something when my mom left. But as usual, I kept waking up during the night :T


----------



## Soigne (Dec 14, 2015)

I woke up at 5:30am!


----------



## Eldin (Dec 14, 2015)

6am, had to work @ 7. But I have tomorrow off so I will sleep forever.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 14, 2015)

9:10 a.m.


----------



## alesha (Dec 14, 2015)

3am and 5am because i can never sleep, then, finally my 6am alarm went off


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2015)

6:30pm. I was up all night working on the Christmas event, then did uni work, so I didn't fall asleep until noon.


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 14, 2015)

7:30 am, because I set my alarm that early every morning! Because I am a beautiful morning person o///o


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

12:20 - since I was up all night on this site~ trying to figure out where the present was


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

i woke up at 6:50 am

school


----------



## milkyi (Dec 14, 2015)

7:40, which leaves me 10 minutes to get ready.


----------



## Llust (Dec 14, 2015)

4:00
i accidentally set my alarm  too early, so i had like two hours to spare before having to leave my house. i usually only give myself like fifteen minutes to get ready and do my make up at school -- needless to say, i ended up spending like half an hour doing nothing before leaving


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 14, 2015)

1pm, when a girl rang me to tell me a villager is for sale on Bell Tree. xD


----------



## frio hur (Dec 14, 2015)

9:30 something am.

thought i heard someone knocking on the door.  didn't get as much sleep as i wanted but i was having a really messed up nightmare before i woke up.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

5-ish today, evening.


----------



## piske (Dec 14, 2015)

Around 7am and I did NOT want to ;w;


----------



## LadyDove (Dec 14, 2015)

10 am..... because I haven't been able to fall asleep until late morning for the past week or so, not sure why. :/


----------



## Mango (Dec 14, 2015)

12-1


----------



## boujee (Dec 14, 2015)

6:10am


----------



## Damniel (Dec 14, 2015)

06:01


----------



## Kess (Dec 15, 2015)

12pm


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 15, 2015)

p much now, 7 am


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 15, 2015)

6:08am
5 and a bit hours sleep RIP me


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

10:00 am c: like everyday


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

past noon ugh but i usually go like that a day after school so..


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 16, 2015)

7 am again because i'm just that cool


----------



## Radda (Dec 16, 2015)

6:23


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 16, 2015)

6:25


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

10:30 bc school


----------



## sej (Dec 16, 2015)

6:55am


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 16, 2015)

9am.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 16, 2015)

Around midday.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

7:30 AM. Unfortunately I couldn't go back to sleep :'D


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 16, 2015)

2:40ish PM.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

10:30 am man.
Some of the best sleep I got in awhile.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 16, 2015)

7am, it was nice to lay in a little bit, the extra half an hour really makes a difference.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

Between 8 and 9 AM I think...
I really need to start waking up earlier :/


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Dec 16, 2015)

12pm


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 16, 2015)

3:30am

I had to go to work early.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2015)

Like about 7:30am today because of my alarm clock, didn't get out of bed until 8am though XD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

Like at 6 hoping to die because of school cries


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

3:30 am.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2016)

4:30pm yesterday? That graveyard life tho.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 16, 2016)

12pm I am sick I have an excuse


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 16, 2016)

2pm and I sorta regret it


----------



## teshima (Feb 16, 2016)

7:00 am my biological clock is accurate to the minute


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 16, 2016)

I opened my eyes at 7 am, glanced at the clock, and then decided to go back to sleep. I fully woke up an hour later


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 16, 2016)

i woke up at 3am for about 40 minutes, then finally dozed off before my alarm went off at 6.45am. 
I didnt have to be up early today either so that sucked. 
gone are the days when i used to lie in till 11!


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 16, 2016)

I set my alarm, but I fell back asleep and woke up at 1pm lmao


----------



## Pearls (Feb 16, 2016)

I woke up at like 9am


----------



## toddishott (Feb 16, 2016)

I woke up about an hour ago. about 10:45am


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

waaaaaay too early!  7:30am ugh


----------



## tarakdeep (Feb 16, 2016)

I woke up at 6:30 and it was too early. I couldn't even fall back asleep


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2016)

i woke up at like 3 am for no reason,... then i woke up again at like 6 and then again at 7:15  when i got up lmao


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2016)

7am
I hate early lectures


----------



## seliph (Feb 16, 2016)

1pm which was 20 minutes ago

what are mornings


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 16, 2016)

My father made noise at 6am and I woke up and couldn't fall asleep again, even though I had to get up at 7...


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 16, 2016)

4 am !

- - - Post Merge - - -

But then got back to sleep tbh


----------



## Javocado (Feb 16, 2016)

5:30 am :-|


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

6:00 school was called off and i thought it was a 2 hour delay.... ugh


----------



## Fenix (Feb 16, 2016)

6:45am :/


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

1 PM. I am really lazy today.


----------



## Jemma (Feb 16, 2016)

7 am


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 16, 2016)

Woke up at 9am.


----------



## kyoko xo (Feb 16, 2016)

nobody had school?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 16, 2016)

I kinda forget, either around 12 or 1 PM I think lol


----------



## Saylor (Feb 16, 2016)

3 a.m. and then I finally decided to get up at about 6:30.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 16, 2016)

First got up at about 7 A.M., but then I fell back asleep until 8 A.M. or so.


----------



## pandapples (Feb 16, 2016)

I got up around 7 am because I thought I'd have school, but there was a delayed opening because of snow so both my morning classes were canceled. I went back to bed til like 1 pm.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 16, 2016)

9:30 am cri
and it's my only day off, too, lol


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 16, 2016)

I woke up around 8 am. I was pretty sleepy today but my pug puppy woke me up pretty early today.
There were a lot of people outside of our apartment today and it woke him up. I love him though ^-^



- - - Post Merge - - -



I woke up around 8 am. I was pretty sleepy today but my pug puppy woke me up pretty early today.
There were a lot of people outside of our apartment today and it woke him up. I love him though ^-^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 16, 2016)

5:50 AM but i got up til' 6:40 oops


----------



## Albuns (Feb 16, 2016)

Around 4:30 AM to finish some homework, then I just watched videos until 6:30 where I actually left my bed.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 16, 2016)

I woke up today at 11am. That's early for me..


----------



## mintellect (Feb 16, 2016)

Around 9 AM.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2016)

9 AM


----------



## riummi (Feb 17, 2016)

6:40 am

haha it used to be 6:20 at the beginning of the school year...


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)

6am.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 17, 2016)

7AM. couldn't really sleep though.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

4 am


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 17, 2016)

7:25


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 17, 2016)

I woke up at 7am as my car had been broken into. =( 
Luckily my wallet was found a few streets away and the thief just took the money left the cards! 
so that was eventfull!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 17, 2016)

Woke up at 9, which is pretty late for me. This is what happens when I stay up until 3 am. My whole morning routine is behind schedule D:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 17, 2016)

Around 7:50 am


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

7 am uuhegh i was Dead


----------



## kassie (Feb 17, 2016)

8:57am lmao


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

went to bed later but woke up earlier ??
12:00 pm.


----------



## boujee (Feb 17, 2016)

5:30am


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

10:30 and it felt sooooooo good


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Woke up a little past 8:40 AM this morning, mainly because the AT&T technician came into the room to fix our Internet problems.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 17, 2016)

5am because band practice.


----------



## wassop (Feb 17, 2016)

almost 8


----------



## Soigne (Feb 17, 2016)

7am, I overslept and was late to school. :v


----------



## mogyay (Feb 17, 2016)

10! which is really early for me hence the nap i had


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 17, 2016)

mogyay said:


> 10! which is really early for me hence the nap i had



literally an early bird


----------



## Limon (Feb 17, 2016)

11:30am


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 17, 2016)

7:12 AM


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 17, 2016)

5:03 am.... hooray for school


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2016)

4 AM and I couldn't fall back asleep smh


----------



## Miii (Feb 17, 2016)

6:00am because my fat cats hound me for food around that time or earlier every morning, even though they know they get fed at 7:00. They take turns scratching things like furniture, the sheets or ME, sitting on me and meowing in my face (seriously, 2 inches from my face) until I'm like "Fiiiiine, jeeeeeeeeeez" and get up. And this is why I sleep with a squirt bottle next to my bed and drink coffee every morning xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

I woke up at like 11pm bc im nocturnal like that lol


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2016)

I think I woke up close to 1 PM. Oops, I stay up too late.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

3:30 am. I have the flu.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2016)

11.30am oops


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

mom woke me up like 8 am for some reason like shtap it...then i think like 10-11 am maybe something which is my usual time


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

today i woke up after 12pm

i've been doing that often ever since i was off school


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)

10am.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

8:30 am.. Better than yesterday


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2016)

Noon.

I went to bed at 11:30pm, but it took me until 6:30am to actually fall asleep. Minus a brief 20 minute doze around 4am which resulted in a nightmare.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 18, 2016)

Well today i woke up attttt lets saaaaaaaay hmmmmm about probably like 4am to work on meh homework xoxo


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 18, 2016)

Technically I woke up at around 8:30am, but I went back to sleep and woke up a couple of times more until I eventually got up at 12pm. 3:30am bedtime.


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

I officially woke up at 11:12 AM this morning.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 18, 2016)

Someone was supposed to fix our heat at 9 so I got up at 8. But they didn't show up for the second day in a row.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 18, 2016)

6am, terrible


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 18, 2016)

Today I woke up at 6am but then fell back to sleep and woke up at 8:00am.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 18, 2016)

I woke up at 4:45 AM today. Most days I'm up between 4:00 and 5:30 AM.


----------



## sej (Feb 18, 2016)

I woke up at 9:33am exactly. 
I had a nightmare in the middle of the night, it was a horrible one so I was up for about an hour then I managed to fall back to sleep and then that dream was a nightmare so yeah great night.


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 18, 2016)

I woke up at 6:30am. My job demanded it of me...


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 18, 2016)

At 7am because of work.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

...
3 PM.


----------



## kitsunesoul (Feb 18, 2016)

Woke up at 3:35am to go to work.


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

I woke up at, more or less, around 9 AM this morning. Why I am stating that just now after being awake for long...is a good question.


----------



## seliph (Feb 19, 2016)

a bit before 11am


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Feb 19, 2016)

At 7 AM, because I had to go to school. Luckily, it's Friday, so I have two days to chill!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 19, 2016)

4. So it's nap time now, nearly 12 hours later.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 19, 2016)

like at 7 :30 am . i hated it.


----------



## tae (Feb 19, 2016)

8am, but i required lots of coffee.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)

9am. Fun stuff considering I was up around 5:30 am yesterday.


----------



## Sig (Feb 19, 2016)

9:30 but i was up until 4:45 ;')


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 19, 2016)

I skipped my first class at university since yesterday was a rly bad day so I slept in until 9am


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 19, 2016)

I woke up at like lets saaaaaaaaaaaaay hmmmmmm about 7am???ish i think because well no my mom woke me up at 7:30 so i got a really good amount of sleep last night which im super preoud of tee hee


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

4 pm


----------



## piske (Feb 20, 2016)

7am, which is sleeping in for me during the weekday!


----------



## Hai (Feb 20, 2016)

About 9:30 am


----------



## focus (Feb 20, 2016)

7 am. i wake up rlly early on weekends but on weekdays i can sleep all day wtf


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 20, 2016)

I can't remember. I think I woke up at 11am today.


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2016)

6AM AGAIN thanks to my damn brother. He's woken me up AGAIN for the 4th time this week. If he is coming home from work, can he at least stfu and stop making so much noise when walking in the room? I've gotten 3 hours a night thanks to him. -_-


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 20, 2016)

8:30 am, but was still so tired I could barely open my eyes. I went back to sleep and woke up an hour later.


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

8 am. Why do I wake up early on weekends I'm torturing myself


----------



## sej (Feb 20, 2016)

7am because my cat woke me up rip


----------



## Joy (Feb 20, 2016)

11am


----------



## wassop (Feb 20, 2016)

i think around 9 or 9:30


----------



## Trip (Feb 20, 2016)

6am. I don't even know why I wake up so early on weekends.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 20, 2016)

8:30


----------



## riummi (Feb 20, 2016)

8:20~


----------



## Peter (Feb 20, 2016)

9am for a doctors appointment


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2016)

I think at around 8:20am ish, but I didn't get out of bed until about 9am today though lol.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 20, 2016)

i woke up at 10am lalalalla


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Feb 20, 2016)

I woke up at 6:45am. I wanted to sleep in, but teaching has me up at 6am every morning anyway ^^;


----------



## Artist (Feb 20, 2016)

11 30


----------



## acaiyu (Feb 20, 2016)

I usually wake up at like 12 pm on the weekends but I got up at 9 am because I couldn't wait to play on my new 3ds xl


----------



## Karla (Feb 20, 2016)

I was rudely awoken at 8:43am today.  I normally sleep in on Saturday's it's my day off, which makes it super special. But there are some people in this world who don't want me to have super special time. They will pay....they will pay


----------



## Dorian (Feb 20, 2016)

3:40 am. Got up to take care of my mother who has dementia, get her all settled in and then went back to sleep at 5:30 am. Yay for Saturday!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 20, 2016)

Around 9 since the alarm didn't go off when it was supposed to.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 20, 2016)

8 am, but i didnt get out of bed until a bit later.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 24, 2016)

7:34


----------



## Vickie (Feb 24, 2016)

♥_ 8-ish, just cause I'm hungry,
lol _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 24, 2016)

4:30 am because I had to work at 6.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2016)

6:20 am, a bit late to get ready for work but thankfully I made it in time


----------



## matt (Feb 24, 2016)

06:2X


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 24, 2016)

i woke up sO many times it was horrible. i seriously woke up at both 3 and 4 am, and then i woke up a ton of times during the morning aaaA. i woke up for real like twenty minutes ago at 9:30 am lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

8.30-40 am i think cause my friend texted me about later which was good though but hnn gsdjfhdsf ahuhuhu so tired


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2016)

a bit before 6 am because my mom and sister had to get up and leave for school (she's going on a ski trip w school over the day so they had to go earlyyy). i gave up on falling back asleep at 6:30 am so i just lied in my bed w my phone for like 40 minutes lmao


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

6 AM


----------



## Javocado (Feb 26, 2016)

6ish so I could watch Pokemon Direct


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2016)

I got up at 6am today after going to sleep at 3am Dx 
#2Tired

Since my 3ds broke I stoped caring about Nintendo stuff. #LifeProbs


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

i woke up at 6 am today for absolutely no reason. i'm so tired. i usually wake up at 8.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

9:11


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 26, 2016)

6:00... for school


"I am sleep deprived as in Y-A-W-N" ~Fang & Bruce


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 26, 2016)

8:30. Early for me, but also went to bed early.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 26, 2016)

10:30. I think I got 8 hours of sleep :')


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 26, 2016)

So I woke up at 5.... I guess im an early bird lol


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 26, 2016)

9am but I woke up at 7 thinking I missed an hour of work even though I don't work today, then I went back to sleep until 9.


----------



## sej (Feb 26, 2016)

7am because school ;-;


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 26, 2016)

around 6:30 for school


----------



## Meg-Mog (Feb 26, 2016)

5:19 - I woke up with a fright thinking I forgot to set my alarm and I set all of them last night. So I just put my headphones and watched YouTube.


----------



## windloft (Feb 26, 2016)

11:23 am ! i went to sleep at 2:30 so i get 9 hrs of sleep. B)


----------



## Puffy (Feb 26, 2016)

4:50 AM.

I usually wake up at 5:30 AM, but I guess something woke me up.

I go to bed at 9:30 to 10 PM so I don't get alot of sleep, but that's what science is for~


----------



## lopey (Feb 26, 2016)

6:30 but it took me 10 more minutes to even get out of bed.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 26, 2016)

2:50 PM


----------



## inkling (Feb 26, 2016)

tooooooo late...tomorrow i have to wake up so early


----------



## rkfurg14 (Feb 27, 2016)

5:30  I do every week day for seminary(bible study) And I go to bed at around 10:30


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2016)

3 am lmao but i managed to fall back to sleep after a while so then i woke up at 7 am


----------



## kelpy (Feb 27, 2016)

11 pm

yes, pm


----------

